# Kann die Variable nicht ansprechen!



## Topia (13. September 2008)

Hallo, arbeite erst seit ein paar Wochen an CSharp udn ich komme an einer Stelle nicht weiter.
Habe irg ein Problem damit Variablem aus andere OBjekten anzusprechen sprich ein Button soll z.b wie (unten ) graphPath2.AddEllipse(5, 5, 200, 100); koordinaten ändern.



```
private void panel1_Paint(object sender, System.Windows.Forms.PaintEventArgs e)
        {
            Graphics grfx2 = e.Graphics;
            grfx2.Clear(System.Drawing.SystemColors.Control);


            Pen pen2 = new Pen(Color.Red);
            grfx2.DrawLine(pen2, 10, 5, 6, 5);



            GraphicsPath graphPath2 = new GraphicsPath();
            graphPath2.AddEllipse(5, 5, 200, 100);

            SolidBrush brush22 = new SolidBrush(Color.Orange);

            grfx2.FillEllipse(brush22, 5, 5, 200, 100);

            //Draw graphics path to screen.
            e.Graphics.DrawPath(pen2, graphPath2);

        }
        
        private void button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
             //hier wollte ich gerne die x,y coordinaten ändern des ellipse
            
        }
```


Mein hauptsächliches Problem ist wieso zeigt er die Variable nicht an wenn ich z.b in dem Button graphPath2 eingebe bei anderen Objekten wie ein andere Button dort zeigt er es an  Ich hofe ihr versteht was ich meine


----------

